# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Τhe Chalder Fatigue Questionaire-Eρωτηματολόγιο Κόπωσης

## serios

Ενα ερωτηματολόγιο για ένα από τα πιο συχνά συμπτώματα ορισμένων ψυχολογικών παθήσεων όπως η κατάθλιψη και η σχιζοφρένεια αυτό της κόπωσης. Ενα ποσοστό 80-90% ατόμων με κατάθλιψη και σχιζοφρένεια αντιμετωπίζουν αυτό το πρόβλημα.

Η μέτρηση γίνεται με βαθμούς από 0-1-2-3 για της ερωτήσεις σε μια κλίμακα από 0-33 το ανώτερο σκορ. 
*
Συμπτώματα χρόνιας κόπωσης*
*Κούραση ή υπνηλία
*Πονοκέφαλοι
*Ζαλάδες
*Mυς που πονάνε
*Αδύναμοι μυς
*Αργά αντανακλαστικά κ αντιδράσεις
*Προβλήματα στην λήψη αποφάσεων
*Ευερεθιστότητα
*Απώλεια όρεξης
*Μειωμένο ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα
*Θολή όραση
*Προβλήματα στην πρόσφατη μνήμη
*Φτωχή συγκέντρωση
*Ψευδαισθήσεις
*Μειωμένη ικανότητα να παρακολουθείς μια κατάσταση
*Χαμηλό επίπεδο κινήτρου

*Μπορείτε να συμπληρώσετε το pdf και να το συζητήσετε με τον γιατρό σας κάτι που θα ήταν περισσότερο ενδεικνυόμενο.
https://www.goodmedicine.org.uk/file...ue%20scale.pdf

----------


## serios

*Up* για όσους θέλουν να ενημερωθούν ή να πουν γι'αυτό το πρόβλημα.

Εγώ σκόραρα 22. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχω κόπωση τουλάχιστον ανα διαστήματα αλλά δεν φτάνει σε σημείο αναπηρικό. Σίγουρα όμως δυσχεραίνει την ζωή μου.
Οι επιπτώσεις είναι στην παραγωγικότητα και στην ποιότητα ζωής για μένα κ πιστεύω για όσους υποφέρουν από αυτό.
Μπορεί να συνδέεται και με το κίνητρο πολλές φορές. Μπορεί να έχει κάποιος την επιθυμία για δράση αλλά να νιώθει μια δύναμη να τον καθηλώνει.
Είναι αποτρεπτική στην επίτευξη στόχων καθώς δεν έχεις σταθερότητα στην ενέργεια και στην συγκέντρωση.
Προσωπικά δυσκολεύομαι να εντάξω πρόγραμμα γυμναστικής και να επιμείνω στα όποια ενδιαφέροντα.

----------


## boo

Εβαζα απο 0-3 στην καθε ερωτηση.ελπιζω να το εκανα σωστα. 23 σκοραρα.τι σημαινει αυτο?

Εστάλη από Elite 1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## serios

Πιθανον να εχεις κοπωση κ συ.
Αν σε ενδιαφερει μπορεις να το εκτυπωσεις κ να το συζητησεις στην επομενη επισκεψη με τον γιατρο σου.

----------


## boo

Εμενα ο γιατρος πριν 1 μηνα που με ειδε μου ειχε πει οτι εχω συνδρομο εξαντλησης λογω των συνεχομενων επεισοδιων.μου ειχε πει οτι χρειαζονται τουλαχιστον 3-4 μηνες για να δω βελτιωση..

Εστάλη από Elite 1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## serios

Ναι φανταζομαι τον αντικτυπο των επεισοδιων τοσο στην ενεργεια σου οσο κ στην ψυχολογια που καταβαλεται...
Θελει κοντα 6μηνο σταθεροτητας για να δει διαφορες καποιος στην ψυχωση.

----------

